# Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada



## Jean (15. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,
An dieser Stelle melde ich mich aus den Lower Mainlands,nicht aus dem Urlaub wie vor 4 Jahren (Bericht hier im Board), sondern aus meiner neuen Heimat. Die groebsten Huerden sind genommen (Job, Haus, Auto...) und nun wuerd ich gern mal wieder Angeln gehen. War jetzt 3 Wochen in Kelowna am okanagan Lake bei Schwiegervatern und dort ein paar mal an den Bergseen unterwegs was sich wirklich gelohnt hat nicht nur der schoenen Fische wegen. Die Landschaft ist wirklich sehr schoen hier. Nun bin ich hier aber wieder an der Kueste direkt am Fraser und Pitt River - und hab keine Ahnung von von der Lachs- bzw. Meeresangelei hier. Moecht auch nichts verkehrt machen wegen der vielen Regularien hier und den drohenden Strafen. Ich war vor vier Jahren mal mit einem Guide beim Trolling vor Vancouver Island aber das ist irgendwie vorgelogenes Angeln.... muss ja nur noch drillen. Jetzt meine Frage, kennt sich hier zufaellig jemand aus und hat Tips bezueglich Plaetzen oder Methoden... Hab den Dolfin vor 6 Wochen schon mal ange"pn"t konnte aber nicht weiter nachfragen wegen meines Umzuges (Danke fuer Deine Antwort).
Muss nicht unbedingt Lachs oder Steelhead sein ich angel auch sehr gern im Meer auf was Anderes...

So long, Gruesse aus CA

Nico


----------



## Jean (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

hier noch 4 Pics....


----------



## Jean (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Weiss denn wirklich keiner was...? Bin echt am verzweifeln... Im Angelgeschaeft muss man denen auch alles aus der nase ziehen die bieten halt auch guiding an und da wird nicht viel verraten ausser man bezahlt. Na ja...#d

Der trotzdemnichtaufgibt
Nico


----------



## Dart (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Hi Jean
Schau evt. mal hier rein http://www.sharphooks.com/club.aspx?subpage=fishingforum
Es gibt noch weitere webboards vor Ort, da findest du evt. auch nette Bekanntschaften für gemeinsame Touren.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Jean (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Vielen Dank fuer den Link Dart! Steht wirklich einiges interessantes drin. Hab heut rausgefunden das mein neuer Nachbar oft angeln geht und auch ein Boot hat, meine Frau hat kurz mit ihm und seiner Frau gesprochen als ich auf Arbeit war. Vieleicht ergibt sich ja da was...|rolleyes Im Angelladen war heut auch ein anderer da der nicht so wortkarg war was die Methoden und Stellen angeht - werds morgen nach Feierabend mal am Pitt probieren - ist nur 150 m von meiner Arbeit entfernt. Rogen und Nightcrawlers hab ich mir heut zugelegt, werd berichten falls sich was getan hat.

Bis dann
Nico


----------



## Jean (25. August 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

So,muss mich an dieser Stelle mal wieder melden. Seit meinem letzten post ist nun 1 Monat ins land gegangen. War viel allein unterwegs am Pitt und auch am Vedder River. Gefangen hab ich hier leider nichts. vor 10 Tagen hab ich 2 Leutz kennengelernt die hier viel zum angeln gehen. War letzte Woche und gestern mit denen am Fraser bei Hope (Hunters Creek) zum Bottom Bouncing auf Springs. Letzte Woche hab ich dann endlich meinen ersten King drillen duerfen, leider nach 10min wieder verloren-kurz vorm Kescher...damn.wir schaetzten ihn auf ca. 25 Pfund. Dann hatt einer der beiden einen Sockeye von ca 8 Pfund gefangen (siehe Foto) und wieder released. Sind dieses Jahr nur fuer eine Woche geoeffnet gewesen wegen zu wenig Rueckkehrern. Spaeter konnte ich noch einen Sockeye drillen der mir aber leider ebenfalls kurz vorm landen abkam. Gestern war bei mir gar nix aber einer der beiden konnte einen schoenen 30 Pfuender Spring landen und hatt einen den wir auf ca. 40 Pfund schaetzten verloren man man man - verdammt beindruckend diese Fische. Hab auch ein kurzes Video hiervon aber ich weiss nicht wie man das hier reinbekommt. Hoff mein erster Fraser Spring laesst nicht mehr allzu lange auf sich warten...

Gruesse aus Kanada
Nico


----------



## Jean (25. August 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Vedder River


----------



## Dart (25. August 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Schöner Kurzbericht und klasse Bilder, es wird ja langsam:m
Wie schauts aus mit Wildlife-Kontakten während der Angeltouren?
Freue mich schon auf weitere Berichte.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. August 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Hallo Jean,
schöne Bilder. Ich freu mich schon auf den Oktober - dann gehts im Vedder richtig rund.
Ein kleiner Shot von mir - kennst du den Platz. Die Schatten sind alles Lachse


----------



## Jean (26. August 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Hi Leutz, 
Hab mich mal bei Youtube angemeldet und das Video reingestellt.
Schade das der Fish verloren ging aber die Bremskraft der Rolle gab nicht mehr her und beim Versuch mit dem Daumen abzubremsen hat er sich diesen schoen verbrannt. O-ton: I justed burned my thumb.... aber seht selbst

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heKXxgSQLY0

@Dart
Ja ich hatte schon 2 Schwarzbaerenkontakte, aber nix bedrohliches - jedenfalls nicht fuer mich. Das erste mal in Kelowna in den Bergen auf der anderen Seeseite. Das 2. Mal war am Vedder und auf der anderen Seite kurz vor Slesse Creek. Hab da ein bisschen den Lokals zugeschaut aber das warn mir definitiv zu viele Leute auf einem Haufen. Auf einmal tauchte der Baer auf der anderen Flussseite direkt hinter den Anglern auf. Die auf meiner Seite fingen natuerlich an wie wild zu gestikulieren und zu rufen. Die Angler liefen dann nach Links weg und der Baer erschrak auch und fluechtete nach rechts. Hatte leider meine Kamera im Auto....

@Dolfin
auf den ersten Blick haett ich jetzt auf den Vedder getippt, aber der Name deines Bildes verraet das es sich hier wahrscheinlich um den Coquihalla River handelt. Bin ich dieses Jahr schon so oft dran vorbeigefahren als wir zwischen Kelowna und Vancouver gependelt sind. Einfach nur traumhaft schoen. Haett aber nicht auf so einen Lachsaufstieg getippt - so kann man sich irren. Wo fischt ihr denn am Vedder wenn ihr da seit?
Fahr vieleicht in 2 Wochen nochmal hin, als ich letztes mal da war war nicht viel Fisch im Fluss, vieleicht ist es dann schon besser. Hatte den Alisson Pool ganz fuer mich alleine aber das ist eher ein schlechtes Zeichen.Die heisse Zeit kommt ja jetzt erst. Dieses Wochenende werd ich noch mal ein bisschen Bottom Bump'N' gehen. Macht irgendwie richtig Laune und Leicht suechtig... Ist aber auch eine anstrengende Fischerei und ein bisschen Glueck gehoert dazu.Die Fische beissen ja nicht auf deinen Haken, wie auch mein Kollege sagte-you just snag'em. Ich werds nochmal bei Hope, Abfahrt Hunters Creek am Ende St Elmo Rd. probieren. Vieleicht klappts ja dieses mal #6

Gruss
Nico


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. August 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Ja, mach mal...
Der Vedder wird aber zu geraden Jahren erst interessant, wenn die Kings und die Silberlachse dort reinziehen. Ende September bis Weihnachten ist da durchaus was zu machen. Die Punkte wo wir hingehen, überlasse ich den Guides. Aber meist laufen wir sehr weit um den gut zu erreichenden Plätzen aus dem Wege zu gehen.
Der Conquahalla ist ähnlich wie der Vedder. Dort haben sie nur Hunds- und Silberlachsaufstieg. Istz aber ein Traumgewässer für die Fliege, da du die Fische direkt anwerfen kannst.
Am Fraser ohne Boot mit der Bottombouncingausrüstung auf Kings ist eigentlich sinnlos. Mit einer Ausrüstung, die ja für die leichtere Fischerei auf Sockeyes oder auch mal nen Chum ausgelegt ist, brings du keinen vernünftigen King aus dem Fluß. Da muß man beim Drill ins Boot und nachfahren.
Wenn du kein Boot hast, würde ich lieber mit ner Barfishingausrüstung auf die Kings gehen.


----------



## Jean (27. August 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Ich werds versuchen. wie sieht das aus mit dem barfischen? Muesste doch auch von dieser Stelle aus klappen, Springs kommen da genug vorbei. Spinn o' Glow am Seitenarm und dann auf Spannung halten - kannst Du das mal naeher erklaeren? Denk vieleicht versuch ich es nen halben Tag so und den Rest mi BB. Zum Vedder geh ich in 2 Wochen nur weil dann der Fraser hoechstwahrscheinlich gesperrt ist bis Oktober wegen des Thompson Coho. Die lassen dann den Hauptrun erst passieren damit genug Fische ankommen. Weiss auch das es noch ein paar Wochen zu frueh ist fuer den Vedder aber ein paar Fruehaufsteiger sind bestimmt schon drinn. Oder ich probiers am Stave auf fruehe Cohos mal sehen. Das mit dem Boot ist sicher ein grosser Vorteil aber ich hab halt nun mal keins und einige Fische ueber 30 Pfund sind ja auch so gelandet worden unter anderem von einem meiner Kollegen wie ich ja schon geschrieben hab. Hoff nur das das Wetter bis zum Wochenende besser wird, hier regnet es seit Sonntag...

Gruss
Nico


----------



## Helle_1 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Hi Jean,

kenne die Stellen an Vedder, haben bei unserem letzten Besuch 2003 mit BB gute Cohos gefangen. Der Hit war allerdings ein King von 21 Kg. auf Fliegenrute. Verzettel Dich nicht sondern ziehe eine Angelart eine Zeit lang durch. Wenn die Fische da sind und beissen stellt sich der Erfolg auch ein.
Ich wünsche Dir Ausdauer und viel Erfolg.
Gruß Helmut


----------



## chicken (14. September 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Hey Jean,
willkommen in Canada.#h
Aus fischtechnischer Sicht bist Du klar im besseren Revier als wir hier in der Nähe von Calgary.
Lass Dir Zeit, es kommt mit den Fischen von alleine.
Ich habe zwar auch noch keine Riesen gefangen, aber was gibt es schöneres als an einen entlegenden See in den Rockies zu hiken und dort zu fischen??
Ich bin auf weitere Bilder und Berichte gespannt
Die Regularien sind hier in Alberta genauso schlimm...und dann auch nur mit barbless hooks, da geht so mancher Brummer flöten|rolleyes...

Viele Grüße aus Cochrane
Markus


----------



## Jean (28. September 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Hallo @ all,

War heut mal wieder am Vedder River unterwegs. Die Lachse sind nun voll da seit ein paar Tagen, 2 Wochen frueher als erwaertet. Schon bei meiner Ankunft heute konnte ich von der Keith Wilson Bridge aus etliche Fische im klaren Wasser sehen. Da ich schon spaet dran war, es war mittlerweile schon 13 Uhr und ich wollte eigentlich im Morgengrauen hier sein, verwarf ich meinen urspruenglichen Plan erst den Kanal zu befischen sondern machte mich gleich auf den Weg zu meinem eigentlichen Ziel heute. Boardi Catcher Dan, der letzte Woche hier in der Gegend war und am Vedder einen schoenen Coho fing gab mir den Tip mit dieser Stelle ( Danke nochmal#6). Dort angekommen parkte ich erstmal das Auto und streifte mir meine Wathose ueber, Angeln und Rucksack geschnappt und auf gings zum Fluss. Vor mir lagen ein paar hundert meter zu Fuss aber schon nach der Haelfte der Strecke war ich mir gar nicht mehr so sicher ob es eine gute Idee war mit der Neoprenwathose|kopfkrat wir hatten heut um die 23 Grad und Sonnenschein#d Na ja egal, jetzt muss es halt so gehen. Am Fluss angekommen sah ich das schon etliche Leute da waren und das selbst bei solchen abgelegenen Stellen. Aber so viel Andrang wie heut am Fluss war hab ich zuvor auch noch nie gesehen. Die meisten der Anwesenden befischten jedoch die Stelle nach der an die ich eigentlich wollte. Gut fuer mich! 2 umgestuerzte Baeume im Wasser, danach ein Kehrwasser - so hatte mir der Daniel das beschrieben. Ich studierte erstmal das Wasser, die Hauptstroemung war am Gegenueberliegenden Ufer, davor das Kehrwasser und direkt vor mir wars ca 1m tief mit maessiger Fliessgeschwindigkeit. Ich montierte erstmal die Spinnrute mit einem Blinker (Gibbs Croc) und warf in die Hauptstroemung auf der anderen Seite und liess dann den Blinker am Rande der Stroemung arbeiten ehe ich ihn schliesslich durch das Kehrwasser zog, schoen langsam Erster Versuch nix, Zweiter Versuch nix, Dritter Versuch...Biss...nix grosse...einkurbeln...nur ne halbwuechsige Regenbogenforelle:m
Probierte noch ne halbe Stunde weiter und fing noch eine kleine Refo ehe ich mich entschloss die Spinne beiseite zu legen und mit der Pose und Rogen weiter zu machen. Da der Pool in der Mitte lag und auf meiner Flussseite ebenfalls Stroemung war entschloss ich mich in den Fluss zu gehen um zu Verhindern das die mitgerissene Schnurr dauernd meine Montage aus der heissen Zone zieht. Also tapfer reingelaufen, durch die Stroemung bis an den Anfang des Kehrwassers, das Wasser ging mir bis zum S.....aum meiner nicht vorhandenen Jacke:m Ich wollte am Rand des Kehrwassers zur Hauptstroemung angeln da ich hier die Fische vermutete. Die Montage war einfach. Pose,blei,Wirbel,120cm Vorfach und nen 2er Schonhaken mit etwas rosa Wolle mit Rogen bekoedert. Werfen,abtreiben lassen, gucken...:q Beim zweiten Versuch schon ging mein Floss kurz unter, Anhieb, Fisch !!....weg! So schnell geht das. Mist.:c
Also weiter! Nach ner Weile sprang ein Fisch links von mir den ich aber nicht sah aber als gross vermutete da es schon einen ordentlichen Schlag tat. Dann tat es erstmal einen Schlag bei mir in Form eines Haengers und anschliessendem Schnurbruch. Gott sei dank nur der Haken ab aber zurueck zum Ufer muss ich doch da der Rucksack mit dem ganzen Geroedel drinn noch dort steht. Ein neuer Haken ist schnell angebunden und ich goenne mir erstmal ne kleine Pause. Ich setze mich auf einen Stein, trinke ein kaltes Bier und schau dem Treiben da so zu. Ein Angler laeuft vorbei mit nem Jack Spring und nem schoenen silbernen Hundslachs was eher selten ist da die sich,einmal im Suesswasser, ziemlich schnell verfaerben. Da ist wieder einer gesprungen, gleich noch einer... Da scheinen neue Fische in den Pool zu kommen. Ok, genug Pause gehabt...jetzt wird weiter geangelt. Also wieder rein ins Wasser und rein mit der Montage. Ich angle und angle aber nichts. Ich sehe Fische springen, etliche, da sind richtig Grosse dabei, wahrscheinlich Kings denke ich mir. Schnell nochmal den Rogen erneuert und Wurf...direkt an den Rand der Hauptstroemung. Die Montage treibt langsam Flussabwaerts, und schwupp ist meine Pose abgetaucht! Reflexartig setze ich den Anhieb und fuehle sogleich einen dumpfen, schweren Wiederstand in der Rute...OH,OH....|uhoh:
Das ist kein kleiner den Du da gehakt hast schiesst es mir durch den Kopf und augenblicklich nimmt der Fisch Fahrt auf, wie ne Dampflock. Ich komm mir irgendwie ein bisschen laecherlich vor mit meiner 80gr Hechtrute und der popligen Rolle. Ich kann nicht viel machen ausser ihn ziehen lassen und das tut er auch. Meine Rute ist zum zerbersten gekruemmt und die Rolle singt ihr Lied waerend sich der Fisch seinen Weg stromauf bahnt. Bitte nicht in den Baum im Wasser denke ich mir noch da dreht der Fisch um und fluechtet nun stromab. Noch schlechter fuer mich da er jetzt die Stroemung auf seiner Seite hat und ich noch mehr Druck auf der Rute. Ich drille so hart wie ich denke es meinem Geraet zumuten zu koennen...bloss nicht zu viel riskieren aber auch nicht den Schnulli machen...der Fisch ist jetzt schon fast bei den anderen Anglern als er wieder umdreht und langsam stromauf schwimmt. Ich versuche Druck zu machen aber er stellt sich leicht quer zur stroemung fast wie ein Planerboard und ich kann ihn nur muehsam Meter um Meter stromaufwaerts bringen. Nach einer Weile hab ich ihn fast bei mir aber dann sieht er meine Stiefel im Wasser und explodiert nochmal richtig. Shit! der ist noch lang nicht muede. Wieder geht er Stromauf. Wenigstens sehen moechte ich den Fisch denke ich mir... Meine Chancen stehen eher schlecht fuer mich. Wieder steuert er auf den Baum zu und wieder dreht er kurz davor um und geht wieder stromab allerdings nicht so weit wie zuvor. er steht nun 10 Meter stromab unter mir und ich zieh ihn langsam zu mir ran. Jetzt schoen die Fuesse still halten damit der sich nicht wieder erschreckt...und da seh ich den Fisch auf einmal direkt vor mir. Mir stockt der Atem, was fuer ein Brummer|uhoh: Ich reiss mich zusammen und ziehe ihn direkt vor mich und dann seitlich um die Schwanzwurzel zu greifen - Kescher ist natuerlich im Auto. Ich versuche die Schwanzwurzel zu umfassen aber meine Haende sind zu klein und ich komm nicht ganz rum. Zwei drei kraeftige Schwanzschlaege und er ist wieder sonstwo... Mist....so wird das nix ich muss versuchen den Fisch zu stranden. Ich laufe also zum Ufer zurueck,halbrueckwaerts mit dem Fisch im Drill, ob das wohl gut geht? Der Fisch scheint jetzt Muede zu werden den die Fluchten werden immer kuerzer, aber er versteht es hervorragend sich die Stroemung zu nutze zu machen so das ich selbst jetzt kein leichtes Spiel habe. Aber er kommt naeher, immer naeher ans Ufer. Ich selbst stehe noch ca 1 Meter davor und fuehre den Fisch nun leicht oberhalb von mir vors Ufer. Jetzt oder nie! Ich ziehe den Kopf ins Flache mache ein Schritt nach vorn un schiebe den Fisch aufs Land. Geschafft!!!:vik:
Jetzt nur aufpassen das er sich nicht mehr reinzappelt...aber das ist nur noch Formsache,den gebe ich nicht mehr her. Vor mir liegt ein grosser King, was fuer ein Brocken. Ich wuerde am liebsten einen Jubelschrei rauslassen aber nachher denken die ich bin voellig verbloeded weil irgendwie hat das ganze hier keinen so richtig interessiert. Na ja. Ich schlage den Fisch ab und vermesse ihn, 91 cm und geschaetzte 25 Pfund. So jetzt nur noch in den Fischereischein eintragen, leichter gesagt als getan, meine Hand zittert so sehr das ich kaum richtig schreiben kann. War ja jetzt auch gute 20min unter Vollbelastung und die Aufregung noch dazu... Anschliessend wird der Fisch versorgt, die zwei grossen Rogenstraenge nehme ich mit, zum fischen fuer naechstes mal. Die Leber ebenfalls, ist so gross wie ne Schweineleber.|bigeyes Den Rest bekommen die Moeven die schon warten...das Pack,genau wie in Norwegen. Das war mein erster Lachs im Suesswasser und dann gleich so ein schoener , freu!

Ich muss mich jetzt an dieser Stelle verabschieden,ist schon spaet hier und so viel wollt ich eigentlich gar nicht schreiben.

PS: Ratet mal was es morgen zum essen gibt....:q

Gruss und gute Nacht
Nico


----------



## Jean (28. September 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

kurz noch 5 Bilders...


----------



## Dart (28. September 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Hi Nico
Digges Pötrieee zum 1.King.#6
Super geschrieben, da fiebert man richtig mit.
Die Bilder sind auch erste Sahne.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. September 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Petrri!
Siehst du - klappt doch. Ich freue mich auh schon. Am 16. Gehts los über den Teich...


----------



## GitteNRW (28. September 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Super-Bericht, auch für ne Nicht-Anglerin spannend zu lesen. "Barbless hooks"  bedeutet ohne Widerhaken oder so, ja?


----------



## Jean (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Danke fuer die Glueckwuensche! 
Das Angeln ist gerad low im Vedder. Wie die lokalen Seiten berichten gibt es jede Menge Fisch aber beissen gerad schlecht oder gar nicht wegen des sehr niedrigen Wassers. Soll aber morgen kommen, Regen, Regen, Regen fuer die naechsten Tage.
Aber es gibt ja noch den Fraser, die Bait bans sind ab naechster Woche aufgehoben und dann werd ich es auch mal mit Bar fischen probieren. Hat schon mal jemand den lower Fraser befischt? Ist bei mir direkt vor der Tuer, Lizenz (Tidal waters) hab ich auch. Such nur nach Infos und Stellen, wird hier immer nur beilaeufig erwaehnt aber nie genau erklaert. Koennt ich auch mal nach Feierabend 2 Stunden probieren - Fische seh ich jeden morgen springen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit - momentan kommt gerad sehr viel aus dem Meer rein. Freu Dich schon mal Dolfin!

Barbless sind Haken ohne Wiederhaken oder angedruecktem.

Gruss 
Nico


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Ja - ich bin stets informiert!
Lege nicht umsonst meinen Aufenthalt immer in den Oktober. In Deutschland bekommt man dann immer kopfschütteln. Hier kapiert niemand, das es einen großen Teil Kanadas gibt, der in milderem Klima liegt, als Deutschland selbst.
Dazu kommt, dass immer alles glaubt: Je weiter Norden desto eher Lachs. Lachs gibts bis nach Kalifornien, die ganze Küste runter.
Du bist da schon ganz richtig und sitzt mitten drin!


----------



## serviola (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Jean,
sehr schöner Bericht der richtig Laune macht. 
Beneidenswert! Hau rein Junge.


----------



## Jean (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Hi Leute, 
War heut mal wieder draussen am Vedder,bin ziemlich frueh los da ich um 4 schon wieder zu Hause sein musste. Anfangs natuerlich wieder Keith Wilson Bridge um die Wassertruebung, Wasserstand und natuerlich den Lachsaufstieg zu begutachten. Angekommen und wow, was fuer eine Gongshow (der Begriff wird hier fuer einen Menschenauflauf verwendet),und das schon um diese Uhrzeit! Wasser war nen halben Meter hoeher als letzte Woche und leicht angetruebt, Fische jede Menge im Wasser zu sehen und auch einige gefangene bei den Anglern und im Moment einer am drillen. Schaute ein wenig zu aber er verlor den Fisch und ich machte die Biege zu meinem Platz von letzter Woche. Hier war auch einiges los und beim reinlaufen mit der Wathose hatte ich richtig Druck auf dem ganzen Koerper und das Wasser ging heute bis zur Brust. Ich fasse es kurz - 4 Stunden gefischt, einen Biss, sonst nix und ich war am Ende. Es war kalt heute und die ganze Zeit in der Stroemung und dann schoen die Arme hoch... Bin dann nochmal zur Bruecke zurueck. Was solls dacht ich mir, hab noch ne Stunde bis ich los muss und auf einen mehr kommt es da unten auch nicht mehr an. Ich lief rein und wurde gleich freundlich begruesst und es wurde etwas zusammengerueckt - haett ich in Deutschland mal gern gesehen Zwei Leute waren schon dick am drillen und konnten beide schoene Kings landen. Und so ging das hier weiter - alle 5 Minuten hatte irgenwer einen gehakt, jeder machte sofort Platz und holte die Angel ein. Da kann man auch mal in so einer Menge angeln und Spass haben! Alles Fische ueber 20 Pfund! Ich selbst hatte zwei Aussteiger und musste nun los. Noch einen letzten Wurf und wie es kommen musste - Biss! Anschlag und der tanz ging los, die Rolle singt....und Peng ist mein Vorfach gerissen 45er Mono, einfach in der Mitte durch - da war irgendwas foul,normal reissen die Knoten. Egal, das wars ich musste los aber ich komme wieder!

Photos hab ich heut leider keine gemacht,schade eigentlich.

Gruss Nico


----------



## Catcher_Dan (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Schade Nico, aber die Fische sind ja nun anscheinend da und Deine weiteren Fangmeldungen damit nur eine Frage der Zeit!

Mach's gut & Petri, Daniel

PS. Familie ist heil wieder in D angekommen!


----------



## Jean (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Hi Daniel,
Ja,Fische sind genuegend da! Hoff nur das der Dolfin noch was uebriglaesst wenn der hier einfaellt:q Bin am ueberlegen morgen 2 Stunden frueher von der Arbeit zu verschwinden weil ich hab da noch was dringendes zu erledigen...|rolleyes Der Stave muesste jetzt auch langsam "heiss" werden. Naechstes mal tauschst Du halt mit Deiner Family und kommst spaeter und laesst sie dafuer frueher wieder gehen:m Freut mich das alle gut wieder bei Dir sind! Ich bleib am Ball...

Gruss
Nico


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Keine Bange!
Ich werde sicher nicht viel Fisch töten. Bin zum angeln und genießen in B.C.,  nicht um Fleisch zu machen.


----------



## rob (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

bowww ..super bericht nico!
dafür danke.hab richtig neben dir gestanden bei deinem drill:m
ich wünsch weiterhin viel glück und freu mich noch auf viele fotos und berichte.

auch unserem dolfin einen schönen urlaub und gute fänge!

lg rob


----------



## Jean (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Hi @ all,

War gestern draussen am Vedder. Als erstes natuerlich an die Bruecke um kurz ein Bild zu erhalten. Was soll ich sagen, Wasser hatte wieder Normalstand, leicht getruebt und gar nicht mal so viele Leutefuer einen Sonntag in der Lachssaison. Ich schaute genauer ins Wasser und sah etliche Fische direkt unter
der Bruecke. Sogleich bekam einer der Angler einen Biss und landete kurz darauf einen schoenen Chum (Hundslachs)
Ich machte ein paar Fotos und beschloss es kurz hier zu versuchen, warum weit laufen wenn das gute doch so nah ist...
Wathose an, Angel und Rucksack geschnappt und rein ins Wasser. Als Montage benutzte ich wieder Schwimmer, Blei, Wirbel,ca 1m Vorfach und 1er Haken mit roter Wolle,nur das ich diese nun in Form eines einzelnen Fischeis getrimmt hatte
und auf Anraten eines aelteren Herren mit dem ich mich letztes mal unterhielt noch mit ein bisschen Shrimp oil als Lockstoff
betreufelte. Also ersten Wurf gemacht und schon nach einem Meter Drift bekam ich einen Biss den ich natuerlich verpennte, damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet. Konzentrier Dich! Naechster Wurf, leichte Spannung aufnehmen...Biss...Anhieb...nix...weiter
driften lassen...Biss...Anhieb...Fish on! Und dieser machte sich gleich schoen vom Acker und zwar im Eiltempo Flussabwaerts.
Die Rute war endlich mal wieder schoen krumm und ich lief ein Stueck flussab dem Fisch hinterher um den anderen das Weiterangeln zu ermoeglichen. Es waren ca. 50-60m Schnur draussen und jetzt musste ich den Fisch langsam unter Kontrolle bringen sonst geht der in den naechsten Pool und ist wahrscheinlich weg da dort welche angelten. Also Bremse ein Stueck weiter zu. Der Fisch fing an zu schlagen und ich konnte es dank der geflochtenen richtig im Arm spueren. Das war auch kein schlechter! Konnte ihn jetzt langsam randrillen aber ab und zu hatte der doch noch keine Lust und entschied sich doch noch mal kurz fuer die andere Richtung. Doch irgendwann hatte ich ihn dann fast vor den Fuessen im Knietiefen Wasser. Ein schoener Hundlachs kam da an und ich entschied mich fuer
den Schwanzwurzelgriff,also Rute zurueck, Fisch ganz ranfuehren und...knack!! autsch...jeder kennt dieses boese Geraeusch. Das war meine Rute. Hab in der Hektik (oder soll ich hier besser Fischgeilheit schreiben?) gar nicht auf den Winkel der Rute geachtet so dass dieser zu Spitz wurde und dass vorletzte Teil meiner schoenen Rute brach. Na ja - Den Fisch habe ich nach einer schrecksekunde dann am Schwanz gepackt und hatte Ihn. No 2! Manchmal sind Glueck und Pech so na beieinander... Ich entschied mich den Fisch zu behalten
da er nur leicht angefaerbt war und zudem ein Weibchen  ...wegen des Rogen. Schon beim drillen wurde ich gefragt ob man den den Rogen haben koennte - 2 mal! Hatte den Fisch doch noch nicht mal gelandet und ausserdem behalt ich den dann doch lieber selber, brauch ich das Zeug nicht teuer kaufen sondern bedien mich vor dem Fischen kurz an meiner Gefriertruhe! Also mit dem Fisch und meiner kaputten Rute im Schlepptau zurueck zum Ufer. Paar Fotos gemacht, Fisch versorgt und vermessen (genau 80 cm) und hoch ans Auto. Zum Glueck hatte ich ja eine Ersatzrute dabei die aber etwas leichter war, 60gr Mefo Rute, was solls. Also umgebaut und wieder zurueck ans oder besser ins Wasser. Erster Wurf,Fisch!Das gibts doch gar nicht!Und die Post ging erneut ab nur hatte ich mit dieser Rute dem Fisch nicht viel entgegenzusetzen. Der powerte Stromab, meine Rute musste ich fast Wagerecht halten um sie nicht zu knacken was nach ca 70m zu einem Ausschlitzen des Hakens fuehrte - sogenannter long distance release wie hier gewitzelt wird. Schade! Wieder zurueck und ich ueberlegte ob das so ueberhaupt Sinn
macht, beschloss dann aber doch noch weiterzumachen. Nach ca 20 min bekam ich wieder einen dran aber es passierte fast genau das gleiche - Fisch powert stromab und das wars. Sind schon ganz schoene Kraftpakete die Chums! Ich hatte danach noch 2 weitere drann aber verlor die Fische ebenfalls. Die waren ne Nummer zu gross fuer die Mefonudel so dass ich mich dann auf den Heimweg machte. War alles in allem ein sehr schoener Tag am Wasser auch wenn ich meiner Rute hinterher trauere. Hatt hier zufaellig jemand noch das vorletzte Teil einer
DAM SUMO ROYAL TELE PIKE in 3,30m ??? Weiss echt nicht wo ich hier so was herbekomme, eher gar nicht. Ist nicht die perfekte Rute und schon gar nicht fuers Lachsangeln aber ich mag sie und hat mich auch nie im Stich gelassen....

So dann verabschiede ich mich mal, morgen ruft die Arbeit und es ist schon spaet.

Gruss

Nico


----------



## Jean (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

4 Bildchen hab ich noch...


----------



## Catcher_Dan (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Hi Nico!

Das hört sich doch alles sehr gut an. Glückwunsch!
Hast Du am Vedder Canal gefischt (sieht auf den Bildern so aus) oder in Chilliwack?

Hoffe es läuft weiter so. Viel Erfolg beim Rutenkauf!

Beste Grüße aus dem verregneten D! Daniel


----------



## Jean (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Hi Daniel,

Ja, das war am Kanal direkt unter der Keith Wilson Bridge. Auf dem 2. und 3. Bild ist ein tschechischer Angler. War fast die gleiche Stelle, siehst Du auf Bild 4 von der Seite. Hatte leider wieder nur 4 Stunden Zeit, zu kurz um noch grossartig umherzuwandern und zu probieren. Normalerweise angel ich nicht gerne an solchen Stellen mit vielen Leuten aber an diesem Tag ging es. Im Moment sind vorwiegend Chums im Vedder, Coho ist dieses Jahr sehr schlecht aus welchem Grund auch immer. Kannst Dich also gluecklich schaetzen! Am Samstag hab ich mehr Zeit und am Sonntag gehts mit meinem Junior fuer ein paar Stunden an den Stave. Der Fisch ist jetzt voll da. Ich nehm die Kamera mit...

PS: Rute hab ich halbwegs repariert bis ich ersatzteile aus D bekomme! Wird die paar Wochen schon halten.

Gruss
Nico


----------



## Jean (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Der Vollstaendigkeit halber hier ein kurzes Update vom WE. Moecht nicht mehr ausschweifen, ist eh meistens dasselbe. Konnt leider nur 4 Stunden raus am Sonntag aber die hatten es in sich. Mir tat zum Schluss mein Arm weh... ca 15 Fische im Drill von denen ich 6 Landen Konnte. Alles Hundslachs ausser 1 Coho der aber ebenfalls verloren ging. Der schoene blanke auf dem Foto durfte mit nach Hause kommen. Die riesigen Maenchen, recht haesslich aber wie ne Lok verlangen dem Geraet alles ab. Der Dolfin muesste jetzt auch irgenwo hier sein Unwesen treiben, aber den werd ich am WE kaum zu Gesicht bekommen, der wird schoen unter der Woche dem Rummel aus dem weg gehen....auch will

So long, Gruss
Nico


----------



## Catcher_Dan (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Schöne Forelle von Deinem Sohn! Glückwunsch!
Die kann er wenigstens vernünftig tragen.

Beste Grüße, Daniel


----------



## Jean (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Kurzer Rueckblick aufs WE. War Samstag kurz am Stave mit meinem Sohn....na ja. Tonnen von Hundslachs und ebensoviele Menschen. Konnte trotzdem 2 schoene landen mit Hilfe von Junior#6 wenn man schon mal da ist...aber so richtige Volksfreude wollte da nicht aufkommen und ich dachte am Vedder ist viel los#d Ne nagelneue Shimano Rute konnte ich auch noch landen;+ hat wohl irgendwer nicht richtig festgehalten...
Sonntag war ich dann am Vedder. Hier ist es schon besser. Konnte etliche Chums landen bis 20 Pfund (Photo) und einen Spring im Drill verloren, war wohl ein Nachzuegler denn die sind eigentlich durch und nur noch im oberen Flusslauf zu finden. Abends kam dann noch ein riesiger Schwarm Silberlachs rein, sah echt beindruckend aus was die fuer eine Bugwelle vor sich herschoben. Einer meiner Mitangler konnte einen schoenen blanken Coho fangen. Hatte da leider kein Glueck und eigentlich auch genug, schaute dann noch ein wenig zu und ab nach Hause. Haette mir das einer vor vier Wochen gesagt..... ich haetts nicht geglaubt#d#6

Gruss
Nico


----------



## Jean (6. November 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Hallo @ all,

Auch an diesem Sonntag war ich wieder unterwegs auch wenn das Wetter nicht so mitgespielt hat. Es hat geregnet wie ich es schon lang nicht mehr gesehen habe und es war dunkel wie in der Daemmerung und das 2 Uhr nachmittags! Bin dann wieder zur Bruecke obwohl ich heute eigentlich eine andere Stelle befischen wollte aber das Wetter liess es einfach nicht zu, ich waere in 5 Minuten trotz Regensachen durchgeweicht gewesen. Hier finde ich wenigstens Schutz vor dem Regen falls ich Platz bekomme dachte ich mir...es waren ausser mir nur 2 andere Verrueckte da, schoen! Das Fischen war anstrengend heut und der erste Biss liess 2 Stunden auf sich warten. Nach einem kurzen aber knackigen Fight konnte ich einen fast blanken Chum landen. Ich entschied mich den Fisch zu behalten. Der naechste Biss liess wieder 30 min ins Land gehen aber ich konnte auch diesen Fisch landen, ebenfalls ein Chum, gleiche Groesse aber sichtlich angefaerbt. Released unter weiter gehts. Heut dauerts aber langsam kriecht mir die Naesse unter die Jacke. Heller wirds wohl heut auch nicht mehr aber ne halbe Stunde geht noch. Kurz, ich konnte noch 2 Fische landen, wieder das gleiche Kaliber, alle so um die 10-12 Pfund. Somit 100% Bissausbeute was auch nicht schlecht ist, normal ist nur jeder 2te Biss oder weniger ein gelandeter Fisch. War froh als ich dann im trockenen Auto und auf dem Heimweg war. Hoffentlich wirds dieses WE besser denn fuer morgen ist ne Regenwarnung mit sehr heftigen Niederschlaegen ausgegeben worden. Binn mal gespannt.


Hier noch ein kurzes Video das ich vorletztes WE gemacht habe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ve24Zbg7EY


Und hier vom gleichen Tag ein anderer Angler beim Drill, der wohl schon genug hatte denn er probiert den Fisch loszuwerden, sprich mit der Brechstange gedrillt...

Teil1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkoKLuokJQk
Teil2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_uqZnfj66E

Es sind auch schon einige tote Lachse am Ufer zu finden....

So long, Gruss
Nico


----------



## Jean (14. November 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Scheint als bin ich mein eigener bester Poster in diesem Thread...|supergri Werd hier trotzdem noch was zum besten geben, vieleicht brauchts mal jemand, bleibt ja fuer ne Weile erhalten. Das letzte WE fiel wortwoertlich ins Wasser da es hier regnet,regnet,regnet... Die Fluesse haben alle Hochwasser und sind nicht beangelbar...ausser der Stave River da dieser durch Menschenhand gekuerzt wurde per Staudamm und der haelt das Wasser schoen zurueck. Hat zusaetzlich noch einen der staerksten Hundlachsaufstiege der Region. Leider waren diese schon in einem erbaermlichen Zustand, konnte ca. 30 Fische landen, teilweise stark angefaerbt und teilweise schon halb verrottet. Waren trotzdem ein paar nette Drills dabei. Keinen einzigen blanken Fisch und tausende tote Fische am Ufer. Man das hat vieleicht gemueffelt. Und manche Leute, meistens Chinesen, nehmen die sogar mit heim:v#d
Nicht so mein Ding aber vieleicht klappts am WE nochmal am Vedder wenn das Wetter und die Fische mitspielen. Hier noch ein kurzes Video damit ihr euch das mal vorstellen koennt #h

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvqGoT685uQ

So long,Gruss
Nico


----------



## PsychoBo (14. November 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Keep on posting! 

Deine Berichte verfolge ich (wie wahrscheinlich viele andere hier) mit großer Spannung! 
Danke dafür!

btw... Krass, dass bereits so verweste Fische noch leben! (--> Video)

Grüße
Karl


----------



## Dart (14. November 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*



PsychoBo schrieb:


> Keep on posting!
> 
> Deine Berichte verfolge ich (wie wahrscheinlich viele andere hier) mit großer Spannung!
> Danke dafür!


Yep, so isses:k
Cheers Reiner#h


----------



## drehteufel (15. November 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Tolle Berichte, weiter so!!! Beneide Dich sehr um Deine Fischereimöglichkeiten.
Irgendwie immer wieder schade, was mit den Lachsen passiert, wenn sie ihrer Bestimmung nachgekommen sind...


----------



## Roosterfish (15. November 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Jean,

halte uns ruhig weiter auf dem Laufenden. Ich finde die Berichte auch interessant und plane fürs nächste jahr auch einen Urlaub in Kanada.

Roosterfish


----------



## Jean (15. November 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

...so war's ja nicht gemeint aber danke fuers Feedback! Ich sehe natuerlich auch das der ein- oder andere das mitverfolgt.
Moecht den Kontakt nicht ganz verlieren zur alten Heimat und Anglerszene und etwas Deutsch in Schrift ist immer gut!
Die Lachssaison ist fast vorbei aber fuer ein bis zwei Wochen sollte es noch reichen. Danach kommt die naechste Herausforderung - Steelhead! Ich kenn das Revier nun etwas und auch die Methoden und Koeder (theoretisch). Allerdings wird auch dieser Fisch aehnlich wie die Mefo Fisch der tausend Wuerfe genannt...aber wir wollens ja nicht so einfach machen:q
Falls einer hier Urlaub machen moechte bin ich natuerlich gern bereit vor Ort zu helfen soweit es meine Zeit zulaesst. Der Oktober ist der beste Monat um auf Lachs zu fischen. Wenn man in Deutschland eine Flug/WoMo Combo bucht ist das ganze bezahlbar. Sehr gutes Guiding bietet STS ( http://www.guidebc.com ) an. Aber wenn man mal die Grundkenntnisse hat ist es schwer um diese Jahreszeit nix zu fangen!:q 

Gruss 
Nico


----------



## Jean (24. November 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

So Leutz...

Bin seit 2 Stunden zurueck von meiner Sonntagstour 

Letzte Woche konnte ich leider kein update reintackern da ich keine Zeit fand. War aber eh nicht viel los, da der Vedder immer noch zu hoch war und ich mich entschied nochmal den Stave zu probieren. Diesmal noch mehr verottete Lachse und die die ich fangen konnte sahen auch nicht arg viel besser aus. Das wars dieses Jahr mit dem Stave. Macht ja so keinen Sinn#d

Hier ein kurzes Filmchen vom Ende eines Drills, bis ich die Kamera aus der Jacke hatte hatte das Fischlein auch keinen richtigen Bock mehr....man kanns ihm oder besser ihr ja auch nicht veruebeln, wenn ihr kurz vorm verwesen seit moechtet ihr ja auch nich mehr die grossen Leinwaende der Welt erobern, mal vom frischen piercing ganz abgesehen...:q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyM86KuwZf4

Heut war ich dann noch mal am Vedder. Das Wasser war etwas zurueckgegangen aber immer noch hoch und angetruebt. An der Keith Wilson war kein Mensch! Ich versuchte es hier kurz aber brach dann ab, irgendwie war mir nicht so wohl in diesem schnellen dunklen Wasser zu stehen und keine Menschenseele...
Bin dann hoch in den Canyon aber auch hier war es nicht besser. Das Wasser war milchig gruen und hoch - Sichtweite ca 20cm. Was solls, jetzt bin ich schon mal hier also blieb ich ne Stunde aber ohne Erfolg. Entschied mich dann auch hier abzubrechen da es keinen Sinn machte. Jetzt blieb nur noch der mittlere Flusslauf da es hier ein paar Seitenarme gibt in denen sich das Sediment schneller setzt und das Wasser klarer wird. Kaum aus dem Auto raus roch ich es schon...puuh. Kenn ich vom Stave.. Zum Fluss und da sah ich sie schon die armen Kerle. Halbtot und nur noch im Flachen Wasser auf den Tod wartend. Ich lief ca 300m Flussabwaerts an einen Seitenarm. Das Wasser war hier wirklich etwas klarer und ich begann die Hauptstroemung zu befischen. Alles was sich hier noch halten kann ist wenigstens noch halbwegs am Leben. Nach dem dritten Wurf konnte ich ein groesseres Hundslachsmaennchen landen. Zwar noch nicht angefault aber sehr stark verfaerbt, machte einen tollen Fight her aber definitiv nix fuer die Pfanne. Man sieht es auch auf dem Foto, die Fische haben fast keine Schleimschicht mehr und fuehlen sich rau an, glaenzen daher auch nicht. Ich fing noch einige weitere aber das ist irgendwie nich so dolle als wenn man einen schoenen silbernen oder nur leicht angefaerbten frischen Fisch faengt. Hoerte dann auf aber es war trotzdem ein sehr schoener Tag an diesem beindruckenden Fluss. Die Sonne schien und obwohl es nur 5 Grad waren mochte ich trotzdem nicht mit der Couch tauschen. Man sah die Berge deren Kuppen schon mit Schnee bedeckt sind, den ein oder anderen Adler und keine anderen Angler womit wir wieder beim Thema sind... denke das war das letzte mal fuer dieses Jahr. Die Lachssaison scheint vorbei zu sein:c
Was fuer eine beindruckende, fuer mich voellig neue, Fischerei! hat Spass gemacht und naechstes Jahr bin ich gern wieder dabei wenn ich kann und darf... Jetzt kommen erstmal die anderen Fischlein dran wie z.B. Stoer, Steelhead, Cutthroat Trout, Bulltrout....:q:m Zum Eisfischen bin ich ja auch noch eingeladen worden #a#g

Hab noch 2 kurze Clips gemacht heute, aber meine Batterie war am Ende. Beim zweiten Versuch mit Reserveakkuu das gleiche. Die Clips sind fast identisch. Schaut selbst.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmouKXFhPGo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGIAycRaHN8

So jetzt ist Bettzeit, morgen muss ich wieder frueh raus. Schxxss Arbeit!

Gruesse aus CA und machts gut,

Nico


----------



## Jean (24. November 2008)

*AW: Vancouver / Coquitlam / Kanada*

Noch vier pics dann ist schluss...#h|schlafen|schlaf:


----------

